# problem with sound device



## snake_lassie (Sep 18, 2004)

windows media player cannot play file there is something wrong with sound device,there might not be a sound device installed, not working properly,it might be being used by another program.

i keep getting this error when trying to play music, it started happening after sp2 was installed, my speakers are on but i get no sound what so ever,

does anyone know how to solve this........

error code: c00d11ba


----------



## snake_lassie (Sep 18, 2004)

*c-media AC97 audio device*

i uninstalled it and reinstalled but there is still some kind of problem, there is no driver update available, the device name is above.....


sry! i should have just edited my first post, forgot how.....


----------



## joat1 (Sep 23, 2004)

Take a look at http://msmvps.com/chrisl/articles/10725.aspx.


----------



## snake_lassie (Sep 18, 2004)

*still a problem.......*

i have done everthying in the link, but i still have a problem?....thanks anyway


----------



## HELP ME (Oct 14, 2004)

*hey*

hey i think i used to have a similar prob. i'll post a reply tonite witha website to answer ur probs it'll sort it out i jus need to ask a m8 what it is


----------



## snake_lassie (Sep 18, 2004)

*problem solved...*

my sound card driver corrupted after installing sp2, drivers are hard to find..but after hours of non stop browsing i found drivermagic pro by rubymicro software, i downloaded and installed the trial version(free 2 driver downloads)launched and waited 4 it 2 detect devices, selected the device that needed driver and few mins later driver installed sound working..whoo..hoo, if u need a driver download this and get the driver, member its only trial max 2 downloads, so make sure u really need it...i hope this may help anyone with a similar problem....


----------



## Bates (Oct 22, 2004)

*SP2 and Sound*

Yeah! I had the same problem. SP2 wiped out my sound (Well done Microsoft. Brilliant work. A real good job. Well up to the usual Microsoft standard) 

I restored the sound by using my Windows XP disc and selected INSTALL OPTIONAL WINDOWS COMPONENTS

Then I clicked on WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER and all is well now. The sound is now back


----------



## Zeaf (Sep 5, 2009)

windows media player cannot play file there is something wrong with sound device,there might not be a sound device installed, not working properly,it might be being used by another program.

i keep getting this error when trying to play music, it started happening after sp2 was installed, my speakers are on but i get no sound what so ever,

does anyone know how to solve this........


----------

